# Lenovo ThinkPad Notebooks Will Use Text Messages for Additional Security



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Lenovo is using text messaging to add an additional layer of security to the companys line of ThinkPad notebooks. Starting in 2009, Lenovo ThinkPad notebook users can use an SMS text message to shut down a laptop that has been stolen or has been lost. This new feature, called Lenovo Constant Secure Remote Disable, was developed in conjunction with Phoenix Technologies to work with the ThinkPads BIOS.

http://www.eweek.com/index2.php?option=content&task=view&id=50568&pop=1&hide_ads=1&page=0&hide_js=1


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Now THAT is a useful feature! :up:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Awesome.


----------

